# Gebiedende wijs



## Dehemelisgrijs

Hoi! 
Dus, ik heb een vraag. eerst zal ik zeggen dat mijn Nederlands niet zo goed is en als ik een fout ( of enkele fouten ) maakte, neem me niet kwalijk. 
Op onze colleges deden we de gebiedende wijs. Het ding dat voor mij verwarrend is is, bijvoorbeeld, de plaats van 'maar'. Mijn dilemma is volgend - als ik een werkwoord als 'klaarmaken' wil gebruiken waar zou ik 'maar' zetten? 
Maak me maar koffie klaar? of iets anders? 
het is een dom voorbeeld maar ik kon niets beters me herinneren. 
Nog een keer, sorry voor mijn slecht Nederlands 

oh, ik zag nu dat ik in de titel een vergissing heb gemaakt. sorry


----------



## Timidinho

Hoi!

Ik zou zeggen: "Maak maar koffie (voor mij) klaar."

Nog meer voorbeelden.

_Loop maar door.
Ga maar naar huis.
Doe maar gewoon._

Dus direct na het werkwoord. 

Je Nederlands is niet slecht. (y) Maar het is wel "fouten" met een "f". 

Goetjes


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

dank je wel  
waarom dacht ik dat het met 'v' is, weet ik niet.  domme hersens xD


----------



## Mariposaya

Hallo,

'Maar' wordt in de gebiedende wijs inderdaad na het werkwoord geplaatst, maar er kunnen ook nog andere woorden tussen staan, zoals het bijwoord 'nu': "Ga *nu* maar naar huis" of een persoonlijk voornaamwoord "Geef *me* maar het boek". Vele mensen zullen echter in dit laatste voorbeeld de voorkeur geven aan de constructie "Geef me het boek maar", waarbij 'maar' dus na het lijdend voorwerp geplaatst wordt. Een vaste regel voor het gebruik van 'maar' bij de gebiedende wijs heb ik nog niet ontdekt, alhoewel ik niet durf te beweren dat die niet bestaat.


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

En wat met eens, toch, even? dezelfde positie of...?
ik vind  het  heel interessant, vooral omdat we in het Servisch geen woorden die in de imperatief na het werkwoord moeten staan hebben.


----------



## Mariposaya

De bijwoorden die je noemt werken volgens hetzelfde principe als het bijwoord  'maar', d.w.z. je plaatst ze op dezelfde plaats in de zin als 'maar'. 
- Ga nu eens/toch/even naar huis  
- Geef me eens/toch even het boek - Geef me het boek eens/toch/even (heeft de voorkeur)
Naar mijn idee werkt dit voor alle bijwoorden hetzelfde.


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

bedankt  die bijwoorden zijn voor mij een probleem. In ons boek hebben we vergelijken als we welk bijwoord zouden gebruiken maar het is niet makkelijk. nog eens, dank je


----------



## Joannes

En je kan ze zelfs combineren:
*Geef me toch maar eens even het boek.*

Raad eens wat dat _precies_ betekent.


----------



## Dehemelisgrijs

Geloof me maar - ik kan het niet voorstellen  Ik vrees van die translatie xD


----------

